# Barnes bullets



## carter (Aug 25, 2014)

Got some Barnes bullets who here shoots them in there black powder guns ? Was not impressed with power belt or hornady sst !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2014)

I really like Barnes bullets for centerfire rifles, but for a muzzleloader, modern bullets honestly are inferior. At the speed ML bullets are traveling, what you want is a solid lead, bore-diameter projectile, like a 350-grain T/C Maxi-hunter (not the Maxiball,)or something similar. Nothing works better in front of a charge of black powder than a big, heavy chunk of solid lead. Plastic, copper, etc., are not your friends in this world. That's just my opinion, but it's backed up by a freight train load of very dead deer, and I've tried most of the modern fad bullets. Honestly, they just don't work as well out of a ML as a heavy chunk of lead. Speed isn't it from a ML-it's all about kinetic energy. Newer isn't always better.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Aug 25, 2014)

I've sent thousands of them at targets and taken many whitetail with them.  They are a premium bullet, that is 100% consistent, 100% of the time.  They expand and retain all their weight, short of the polymer tip.  My most favorite bullet...









200yd 3 shot group:




Barnes Expanders:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2014)

BarnesAddict said:


> I've sent thousands of them at targets and taken many whitetail with them.  They are a premium bullet, that is 100% consistent, 100% of the time.  They expand and retain all their weight, short of the polymer tip.  My most favorite bullet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my favorite bullets from a modern rifle, too. But honestly, they don't work as good from a ML as a chunk of lead, IMO.


----------



## mike1225 (Aug 25, 2014)

I shoot Barnes 300 grain spire points & have had really good luck with accuracy & performance on deer.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I really like Barnes bullets for centerfire rifles, but for a muzzleloader, modern bullets honestly are inferior. At the speed ML bullets are traveling, what you want is a solid lead, bore-diameter projectile, like a 350-grain T/C Maxi-hunter (not the Maxiball,)or something similar. Nothing works better in front of a charge of black powder than a big, heavy chunk of solid lead. Plastic, copper, etc., are not your friends in this world. That's just my opinion, but it's backed up by a freight train load of very dead deer, and I've tried most of the modern fad bullets. Honestly, they just don't work as well out of a ML as a heavy chunk of lead. Speed isn't it from a ML-it's all about kinetic energy. Newer isn't always better.



2X
Also try these. They are DEADLY.
http://muzzleloading-bullets.com/


----------



## BarnesAddict (Aug 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> One of my favorite bullets from a modern rifle, too. But honestly, they don't work as good from a ML as a chunk of lead, IMO.



They've taken down over 300 whitetail for me in both the U.S. and Canada.  Many just don't like them because of the cost.  The Expanders are the best for shorter ranges and lower velocities.  The TMZ, T-EZ bullets will expand 100% at velocities down to 1,000fps.  They're a choice of many in the smokeless world also, that is if they're not using a Parker MH.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 26, 2014)

BarnesAddict said:


> They've taken down over 300 whitetail for me in both the U.S. and Canada.  Many just don't like them because of the cost.  The Expanders are the best for shorter ranges and lower velocities.  The TMZ, T-EZ bullets will expand 100% at velocities down to 1,000fps.  They're a choice of many in the smokeless world also, that is if they're not using a Parker MH.



I have tried a bunch of different sabots and found the Barnes T-EZ to be the most consistent with my Knight and will pay the extra.  Great bullet in my opinion and wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 26, 2014)

250gr Thor conical with 100gr blackhorn209. Lead is great and all, but no lead bullet can compare to the velocity I get and the authority they hit with.


----------



## anhieser (Sep 9, 2014)

*.*

Barnes 250 gr expanders work best in my Knight.  Other manufacturers recommend different bullets, but for me, they have proven deadly accurate.  Bought a surpluse of them, just in case they decide to switch them up in the future.


----------



## dwinsor (Sep 9, 2014)

OP I modified this post so hopefully information on Barnes bullets will now work, I have never heard of anyone complaining how a Barnes bullet works:

You can buy Barnes bullets in bulk and use MMP Sabots, here is a link to buy various Barnes and other bullets & sabots in bulk. (Compliments of Encore), http://www.smokelessmz.com/bullets.html

 here is a link to choose sabots for Barnes muzzleloader bullets between the MMP HPH 12 and 24 and the MMP 3-petal EZ for different muzzleloader bore sizes  http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/components/muzzleloader/muzzleloader-accuracy/ 

here is a link from Barnes with Bullet and Velocity information using numerous Powders and Bullets.  http://www.barnesbullets.com/images/MuzzleloaderData.pdf        This link does not contain information for the Barnes TEZ, this is an older link, TEZ bullet and velocity information is available when you purchase TEZ Bullets in 15 per pack

 you can also get information on various bullet Velocities and with powder charges of 100, 110 and 120 grains of Blackhorn 209 powder on this site   http://www.blackhorn209.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/b209muzzleloaderdata.pdf


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 9, 2014)

Except for the Spitfire MZ, all Barnes will expand fully down to velocities of 1,100 fps.

The small hollow point on the Spitfire MZ should be driven at higher velocities.


----------



## misterpink (Sep 10, 2014)

Barnes T-Ez 250 grain work great for me


----------



## carter (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm going to punch paper with a few this weekend then it's meat !


----------



## CaptGary1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep......they are the best...!!


----------



## pooldoc (Feb 4, 2015)

I've had great results with Harvester 300gr Scorption PT Gold with their black crush rib sabot and 110gr by volume of BH 209 in my 3 Knight Disc Extremes. Great accuracy and performance on game. I hunt W. Texas primarily and this year that combo accounted for a 19pt whitetail, large 30 inch aoudad and several cull bucks and WT and Fallow does. All one shot kills and all dropped where shot


----------



## buttplate (Jul 24, 2015)

*ML Bullets*

I sure hope the Barnes Bullet folks will be at the Outdoor Blast. I need some ML Barnes bullets.


----------



## buttplate (Jul 28, 2015)

*ML Bullets*

Well, there were no bullet vendors at the Great Outdoors show so I went to BassPro and bought some Hornady SSTs, 250 gr .50 cal.

I wanted some Barnes EZs but maybe some time soon.


----------



## TJay (Jul 29, 2015)

I have been shooting the Barnes T-EZ 250 grainer and just recently switched to the 290 grainer on top of 100 grains of BH 209.  Went to the range on Monday and was able to hold a 4" group at 100 yards off of a good rest with open sights.  There are some bullets that are just as good but I don't think there are any that are better.


----------

